# Samsung Syncmaster P2470HD Defekt?



## christian150488 (6. Juni 2011)

hallo ihr da draußen,

ich hab mal ne Frage und wollte diese mal hier stellen bevor ich die Tage mal zu meinem Elektrofachmann gehe.

ich habe einen Syncmaster P2470HD als PC Monitor am laufen und dieser ist ca 8 Monate alt also noch relativ Neu.
Ich habe ihn von einem Kollegen gekauft doch seit Anfang an macht er Mucken die sich folgendermaßen äußern:

Das Bild geht weg sodass alles Schwarz ist( das sage ich bewusst so um der Frage vorzubeugen ob nur die Beleuchtung defekt ist )
Scheinbar ist der Monitor aus doch er läuft noch bzw. alle Lämpchen sind an.
Drücke  ich den Monitor dann aus und wieder an ist alles wieder OK...manchmal  jedoch macht er dieses Spielchen ca.10 mal knapp Hintereinander, also  ich schalte aus und wieder an und nach ca. 2 sec geht der Monitor wieder  aus.
Manchmal habe ich aber auch ne Woche Ruhe beim spielen und er  schaltet sich nur manchmal im Ruhezustand aus wenn ich nicht am PC bin.


habt ihr einen Tipp was das sein könnte?
Danke euch schonmal für die Antworten 

gruß
christian


----------



## iRaptor (7. Juni 2011)

Das könnte MagicBright sein, darf nicht auf DynamicContrast gestellt sein. Das stellt die Hintergrundbeleuchtung bei dunklen Bildern runter. Das wird schon hoffentlich schon die Lösung deines Problems sein.

Lg


----------



## christian150488 (7. Juni 2011)

iRaptor schrieb:


> Das könnte MagicBright sein, darf nicht auf DynamicContrast gestellt sein. Das stellt die Hintergrundbeleuchtung bei dunklen Bildern runter. Das wird schon hoffentlich schon die Lösung deines Problems sein.
> 
> Lg


 

hey,

also ich hab geguckt und MagicBright steht bei mir auf Benutzerdefiniert was für mich grad soviel heißt wie es ist aus oder irre ich mich?


----------

